# storms accidental litter of 12



## starry_uk (Jun 17, 2011)

hi,
i bought 2 supposedly male rats from a pet shop. 3 weeks later, while i was cleaning out their cage i found 2 babies.so moved the female rat and her babies out. one died a few days later at 6 days old and the other unfortunately died at 16 days old. but after that baby died i noticed storms belly was huge. 4 days later she had a litter of 12 babies. so she must of got pregnant again b4 i took her out the cage with the male rat. all babies are doing well. 6 boys and 6 girls. storms a black berkshire and 5 babies are like mum and 7 are black hooded. im just after any more info people can give.the babies are 17 days old now.has anyone ever brought up an accidental litter? what was your experience? would love to hear from people and i'm new so a quick hello as well


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello! My hairless Jilly had an oops litter of 14 2 1/2 weeks after I got her. They will be 4 weeks old on Tuesday 8 girls and 6 boys. All are agouti mismarked hoodies, smooth coats and top ears. They are so cute, but soooo stinky! lol When I walk in the room, they all flock to the door. I put my hand in the cage and they all come nibble and lick at my hand at once. It's such a cool feeling! Do yours do that? 

Storm probably wasn't lactating very well with the first litter of 2 pups because she was carrying a litter at the same time she was trying to nurse. Glad that the 2nd litter is doing well. Do you have homes lined up yet? I haven't had any interest in Jilly's litter at all. It's a shame because I've socialized them really well. Most of them love to lay on their backs and get their tummy rubbed. I'm teaching them "paw" and a few of them got it really quickly. I am going to put an ad on Craigslist this week and see if anyone's interested in adopting them.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

I think most of us on here have had to deal with an oops litter or two xD 

I had an oops litter once. I had bought two girls to be cage mates for an older female I had, and suddenly realized after a couple of weeks, that there were some extra squeaks coming from the cage. I hurridly found an old fish tank, scooped out the extra two and put them in the tank since I had just read about not touching the babies at first, and then eventually switched the situation around until the babies were older. Unfortunately, due to stress and me not knowing what to do (and probably Mother Nature knowing what was best) only two of the babies survived and I ended up keeping the girl and finding a home for the boy.

Daisy lived to be 1 1/2 and I'm almost positive that she died from a broken heart after her mom and "Aunt" Shiva passed.

My experience was this: Accidents happen and we do our best to deal with them, but I'll gladly leave breeding to the professionals!


----------



## starry_uk (Jun 17, 2011)

i have a few homes lined up for mine . i've got room for them if i dont find them all homes. i didnt think at the time when storm had the first litter that she could of been pregnant again. but once the last baby died and her belly got huge..i thought something wasnt right..and then she had the litter of 12...was a bit of a shock.. what cage do you have your babies in? good luck with finding them all good homes

i agree with you bayoubird..i'm certainly leaving the breeding to professionals
but its been a good experience so far..apart from losing the first litter :'(


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

The first two weeks they were in a tank and as soon as their eyes opened I switched them to a SuperPet Deluxe. They started climbing right away! This week coming up I will separate the boys. Jilly is acting like she is irritated and has had enough already! I have her away from the bubs for a couple hours at a time, twice a day now. She LOVES the alone time she gets with me. She just sits in my lap or on my shoulder bruxing and boggling like crazy!I don't know how people have more than three rats at a time. I love these little bubs a lot, but can't wait for them to go to new homes so my mischief can get back to normal! lol I agree with bayoubird too...one oops litter every 20 years is more than enough for me!


----------



## starry_uk (Jun 17, 2011)

at the moment i have 18..6 adults and the 12 babies. ..but ive found homes for roughly 9 of them. which isnt too bad. i'm sure u'll manage to find yours a home.. your not keeping any then? rats are lovely but people have the wrong impression of them ..which doesnt help when your trying to find them homes


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Just call them what I do, hairless tailed squirrels, everyone goes oh yeah..... and then how cute they are, it amuses the **** out of me, anyway I am sure your doing fine, I give Anna Lactol or puppy milk to help boost her which she loves, also malt paste for ferrets is good and has vitamins in, being house bound do nearly all my shopping online so you should be able to get it all to.
Mostly just love them cuddled them, hold the babies after about 48 hours and by three weeks like mine the little terrors will run for you to play.


----------

